# Mossberg 835 question.



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I ran over my Mossberg 835 today with my F150. The damage appears to be superficial. Do you think I need to have a smith check it out before I fire it again?

Anyone/everyone please join in here.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

First off, How did you run over your shotgun? 
Which part of the gun got ran over?

As long as your barrel is fine, you're good to go. E.i.e (if the compression and everything has somewhere to go and is not obstructed at all, you'll be fine.)

You could always do the string trick to be safe: Place the gun in something very sturdy (out in the country), tie a string around the trigger, stand back a ways and give it a pull.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

bandman said:


> First off, How did you run over your shotgun?
> Which part of the gun got ran over?
> 
> As long as your barrel is fine, you're good to go. E.i.e (if the compression and everything has somewhere to go and is not obstructed at all, you'll be fine.)
> ...


See the thread, Bitter/Sweet day in the Wild Turkey hunting forum.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice bird! :wink: 
So what did you decide you're going to do??


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I think I am going to shoot some quail loads through it first. If no problem, I'll move to some heavier stuff, and keep doing it until I work up to the 2 oz turkey loads. I am very confident that everything is sound. I looks like I just ran over the barrel and the fore grip. I suspect that it may even have the same point of impact. I'll let everyone following this thread know how it goes.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I took the shotgun by the local shop today and they ran a guage down the pipe to make sure it was still round and that it didn't have any bulges or flat spots. Everything checked out okay, so I shot it this afternoon. I had to do some adjusting, so I fixed the cant on the scope and then adjusted it back to center. Looks like I am good to go!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:beer:


----------

